# 2007 Volkswagen Beetle leaking oil



## Mellowyellowbug (May 10, 2018)

Just noticed this evening that my bug was leaking oil, the oddest thing I cannot pin point for the life of me where it came from as it seems to be just everywhere. Any ideas what this could be/ how to fix it ?


----------



## billymade (Jan 29, 2008)

I'm assuming; you have a 2.5L engine, these are known, to have problems with the vacuum pump leaking/failing and the oil filter housing being the most common culprits. Check out this thread; for more info: 

oil filter housing: 

http://newbeetle.org/forums/2-5-liter-gas/109866-oil-leak-small-filter-housing.html

vacuum pump: 

http://newbeetle.org/forums/2-5-liter-gas/146585-vacuum-pump-oil-leak.html


----------



## Mellowyellowbug (May 10, 2018)

Turns out you’re right about that vacuum pump, had my girlfriend and a few of her mechanic friends to come over and take a look more then a few confirmations that it’s my vacuum pump, it’s going in on Monday for a real deal check/ fixing. So thank you for that! You probably saved me a few bucks on that one.


----------



## billymade (Jan 29, 2008)

Ok, sounds good; the most cost effective way, to fix the oil pump leaks, seems to be getting the aftermarket seal kits. Check the link; to see, how others have done the job and links to the seal kits. Good luck and let us know; how the repairs, work out for you! eace:


----------



## Mellowyellowbug (May 10, 2018)

An update, it actually ended up being the entire pump, luckily was able to find a guy to put it in for a halfway fair price without having to remove my entire transmission! Had a bit of fiasco trying to get the actually car home but hopefully it’ll all be done Monday but we’ll see. Thanks for the help! 👍🏻


----------



## billymade (Jan 29, 2008)

Cool, glad you got it fixed and back on the road! :wave:


----------

